# X-Server installieren mit ATI Radeon HD3850 - wie ?

## Thorsten-Bln

Hallo,

ich bin grad am Installieren und stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich eine ATI Radeon HD3850 habe und nicht wirklich weiß, wie ich die nun installiert bekomme, sodass ich den X-Server zum Laufen bringe.

Habe schon gegoogelt, die Forensuche benutzt, aber es werden unterschiedlichste Treiber und Wege beschrieben und alle recht holprig.

Wenn der X-Server läuft möchte ich "nur" Gnome installieren.  Also Office-Arbeiten dann.

Keine 3D-Grafik, keine Unterstützung für Videos anschauen.

Wie bekomme ich das am einfachsten hin ?

Liebe Grüße

Thorsten

----------

## Max Steel

Also immer vesa mitinstallieren, der dürfte mit allen Karten laufen.

für diese KArte auch die passende xorg.conf mitgenerieren und sichern.

Für deine Ati ist entweder xf86-video-ati [1] bzw. ati-drivers [2] das richtige.

Für [1] in die xorg.conf

"radeon"

für [2] in die xorg,conf

"fglrx"

bzw. mit ati-config erstellen lassen.

Du kannst auch xf86-video-radeonhd probieren, aber der ist noch im ExperimentierStatut.

ati-drivers ist Closed Source direkt von Ati, allerdings mehr schlecht als recht.

und xf86-video-ati und xf86-video-radeonhd sind Open Source Treiber, aber auch nicht so das wahre.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

leider wirst du nur mit dem radeon oder radeonhd Treiber von Xorg Glück haben irgendentwas zum Anzeigen zu bringen. Da es ATI (respektive AMD) immernoch nicht geschafft hat, einen Treiber für die HD3xxx Serie heraus zu bringen.

Wenn du mit dem Konsolen-Framebuffer arbeitest, hat du sogar vielleicht die Möglichkeit via fbdev die gewünschte Auflösung zu erreichen.

Viel Glück und mfG. Stefan

----------

## roha

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> leider wirst du nur mit dem radeon oder radeonhd Treiber von Xorg Glück haben irgendentwas zum Anzeigen zu bringen. Da es ATI (respektive AMD) immernoch nicht geschafft hat, einen Treiber für die HD3xxx Serie heraus zu bringen.
> 
> Wenn du mit dem Konsolen-Framebuffer arbeitest, hat du sogar vielleicht die Möglichkeit via fbdev die gewünschte Auflösung zu erreichen.
> ...

 

Hallo,

wie kommst Du auf die Idee das AMD (ATI) keinen Treiber für die HD3xxx Serie hat ?

Ich habe eine HD3850 512MB von HIS und der fglrx Treiber von AMD läuft ohne Probleme

ich habe die Version x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3 installiert.

MfG Robert

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Hallo nochmal,

ich muss echt sagen, das hat einfach geklappt mit dem Einrichten.

Bin diesem HowTo  ]gefolgt und habe die neuesten ati-drivers genommen. 

Installation hat einwandfrei geklappt und X läuft.  Hab sogar schon Gnome eingerichtet.

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch.

Wenn ich aus Gnome rausgehen will und X beenden will, bleibt er irgendwo hängen. Auf jeden Fall komme ich nicht mehr in die Konsole.

An was kann das liegen ?

Liebe Grüße und schon mal danke.

Thorsten

----------

## bbgermany

 *roha wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> leider wirst du nur mit dem radeon oder radeonhd Treiber von Xorg Glück haben irgendentwas zum Anzeigen zu bringen. Da es ATI (respektive AMD) immernoch nicht geschafft hat, einen Treiber für die HD3xxx Serie heraus zu bringen.
> 
> Wenn du mit dem Konsolen-Framebuffer arbeitest, hat du sogar vielleicht die Möglichkeit via fbdev die gewünschte Auflösung zu erreichen.
> ...

 

Weil laut Releasenotes von Ati nur bis zu 2900 die Karten unterstützt werden. Ich kann mir nur vostellen, dass die Karte unterstützt wird, da es sich bei den 3xxx Serien um aufgebohrte 2xxx Serien handelt.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Thorsten-Bln wrote:*   

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> Eine kleine Frage hätte ich noch.
> 
> Wenn ich aus Gnome rausgehen will und X beenden will, bleibt er irgendwo hängen. Auf jeden Fall komme ich nicht mehr in die Konsole.
> ...

 

Ich leide vermutlich unter genau dem gleichen Problem. Logout von X, und der Hintergrund vom Desktop bleibt sichtbar. Umschalten auf Terminal - Fehlanzeige. Aber sowohl der poweroff button (shutdown) als auch die 3-Finger-Salute (restart) funktionieren, ich gehe davon aus, das also das PRoblem irgendwo im Bereich von gdm/X zu suchen ist. Interessanterweise: Wüähle ich beim logout ein shutdown/restart, so schaltet er korrekt auf die Console.

Wäre interessant ob sich das ähnlich bei Dir verhält.

----------

